# 1 weeks hols 13th May where shall I go?



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We are looking to take a weeks hol from 13 May. Never been on hols between Doncaster and Bewick on Tweed.

We live only 3 miles from South Yorkshire border.

Done most other areas Cornwall to Kent etc.

Any suggestions welcome.

Dave P


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave

Just got back from the C&CC site at Salisbury and enjoyed it thoroughly.

(One of the wardens is a bit of a jobsworth, but pleasant enough as he tells you to move your windbreak in about six inches to the left! 8O 8O )

Perfectly positioned site for walks into town, Old Sarum is one field away, lovely river walk, great pub for evening meal, very good market on Tuesday, some say best cathedral in England, interesting military and other museums etc.. £6.60 entrance into Stonehenge (ouch 8O ) unless you are National Trust members, when it's free.

More details available if you decide to go.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well Im at Lymme Regis and Then Newbury with the MHF
Ops sorry wrong picture


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I was just going to suggest Newbury show and then Southsea 4 day rally :lol: :lol: 

There again I'm obviously biased :wink: :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks to you 3 southerners for sugestions. So salisbury newbury lyme regis. a ride on a HD in ladies bikini.

Looks interesting to start with
Dave P


----------



## 110667 (Mar 17, 2008)

We got back today from 10 days at Berwick on Tweed, Alnwick and Durham. There is loads to do, fabulous scenery and beaches and good club sites in Berwick and Durham. Lindisfarne was a highlght. We are going to have to go back as we only scratched the surface!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Please don't post pictures of yourself dressed like this Mavis.










I'm trying to make this pacemaker battery last a bit longer!!  :lol: :lol:

*Dave* Cirencester Park CC site is nice, and Cirencester is an interesting town with all its Roman connections. (Corinium). It has the best butcher we know of, and his lamb & apricot pies are unbelievable.

Baltic Wharfe CC site in Bristol is good, if you can get on. It's very popular though and books up a long way ahead. The town is interesting, and theres a nice walk along the river into town if you don't want to use the water taxi. A visit to the SS Great Britain is also fascinating.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry Hows this one

Dave how about the Yorkshire dales


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Done Berwick and Holmfirth i visit once a month Cirencester a few years ago.

thanks all

Dave p


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

How about the New Forest ?

Doug


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

How about Dumfries and Galloway? Great beaches, loads of beautiful gardens and several campsites overlooking the sea. I will be there on the 8th to 14th May.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dave

Do I take it from your post that you are wondering about touring between Doncaster and Berwick? If so then what are all the shandy drinking southerners on about? 

From south to north

Flamborough Head - Spectacular cliffs and bird watching (if you’re into that), some wild camping opportunities

Robin Hood’s bay

Whitby

Miss out the next 50 miles, or you could have a night out in Newcastle but you will probably need to scratch the whole of the next day.

Northumberland - Amble, Sea houses, Holy Isle and Bamburgh. Bamburgh beach is like something you would find in the Caribbean. There is a coastal route you can take once you get north of Newcastle and into Northumberland that takes you through all these places and many others.

Berwick in my opinion is a bit of a dump but the walls and military stuff are quite interesting

Go a little further north to St Abbs and St Abbs head. Even more spectacular cliffs than Flamborough.

There’s your holiday all planned for you!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Some good sugestions from all. I think the trouble is that we miss out all the places nearer to home.
i live 7 miles from Clumber Park and Sherwood Forest.
People thought i was nuts to travel such a short distance for a weeks hols, but it was brilliant.
Dave P


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I was just talking to a friend of mine at work who is heading off this afternoon in his MH and stopping off at Coquet Island nr Amble.

Apparently the seals and their pups are out at the moment, couple of hundred of them


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We've just had a fabulous stay at the C & CC site at the Delamare Forest. We had the woodland with all the wild life just 20 yards from the MH door and a station with hourly trains to Chester and Manchester just a 3 minute walk away (they were the only trains on the line and crossed at the station so quiet for 58 minutes in every hour and not intrusive when they did pass. Lovely area, good walks and cycle rides, nice pubs, good butcher close by (3 miles I think it was), golf course in walking distance (sorry don't play so don't know if guests can play).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

MrsW so far you are in the winning positionn.
We have past Delamere dozens of times on our way to Wales. Only a couple of hours from home too.

Any better sugestions out there

We dont do shows really
Cheers 
Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Turn right out of the gate and go half a mile or so up the road until you see a little shop on the right with a small parking area in front.

The sandwiches they do there are wonderful, and ideally placed to stop off en route if you want some for a mid-day snack.

At the top of the road, opposite the junction where you turn for the site, there is a caravan and motorhome dealer with a very good accessory shop. I forget the name of the group, but you can't miss it.

Get into the forest as well. As Mrs W says, there are some lovely walks, and at this time of year it will be delightful.

Can I share the prize now please! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Dave as i started to read your reply i thought youknew where i lived and was giving me directions to a local eatery then i carried on.

Weather permitting i think this is the strongest contender so far. I never tell wifey where we are poing because we invariably end up somewhere else.
Last summer headed for Lake Garda and ended up in Pisa and Florence


Bril mhing isnt it.


dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Delamare Stores is what Zebedee is describing, and the "Discover Group" is the accessory store he mentions. It's also worth trying the pub at the junction of the A556 and Station Road just beyond the shop. I think it is called the Vale Royal, but it is right on the crossroads and we had some very good food there.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What a wealth of information at ones fingertips.
this is the best site on the web Pity i cant camp here

Dave P


Thanks button clicked


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Mrs W.  

I can picture them both, but probably never even looked at the names - dozy prong that I am!!   

Dave


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

We have just had an amazing 10 days on the Northumberland coast. 

We did a 50/50 of wild camping and sites, and the wc spots recommended on this site were fantastic (Holy Island, Bamburgh and Boulmer Bay). 

There are some excellent castles on this coast, gorgeous white sandy beaches, and you can take a boat from Seahouses to the Farne Islands to see the seals and sea birds. 

We went to Holy Island, Bamburgh, Low Newton, Craster, Boulmer Bay, Dunstanburgh, Warkworth, Alnmouth, then Beamish and Durham. We will definitely go back again and couldn't recommend it highly enough!

See the pic of one of our overnight spots!


----------

